

Show HN: 42Share, sending big files the simple way - Draugo
https://www.42share.com/

======
Draugo
Hi guys I just launched this application recently and I am eager to get
feedback from HN. Any advice/comments will be greatly appreciated, thanks!

------
kittxkat
All I get is "We're sorry, but something went wrong.".
<http://i.imgur.com/6QHlx.png>

~~~
Draugo
Sorry the site was attacked, I am still trying to fix that.

~~~
thornofmight
It's up for me. Looks great.

~~~
Draugo
Thanks!

------
jzhou
there was a website called yousendit when i was in high school that does exact
this. But it was shut down like many others due to copyright infrig etc.

------
eli_gottlieb
How is this different from MegaUpload?

~~~
Draugo
Great question! My app is more focused on file sharing with people you already
know, and that's why it requires you to provide the email addresses of file
recipients before any files can be uploaded. Plus, I restrict crawlers from
crawling users' files and I don't plan to use pirated files as a way to drive
traffic.

------
mdg
you dont support IE? fuck you

~~~
benblodgett
You are an idiot, its a MVP. There is no point in browser testing early on for
ignorant people who are determined to stay on a legacy web browser.

